# Precipitação Mensal de Estações Udográficas na Zona do Algarve - HELP



## Horus (21 Set 2010 às 09:24)

Boas Pessoal.

Venho solicitar o vosso apoio uma vez que estou a realizar uma tese de mestrado no âmbito de um estudo hidrologico para umas bacias hidrográficas, mas necessito de dados de precipitação mensal para a região do Algarve.

Se possivel necessitava de dados de precipitação mensal para a estação de monotorização do Algoz (Algoz 31H/02C) disponivel no site www.snirth.pt para os anos de 1988, 1989, 1990 e 1995.


Caso não seja possivel para essa estação, necessitava da precipitação mensal de uma estação na zona do Algarve nos anos em que ocorreram maiores niveis de precipitação.

Será que exista alguém que me possa fornecer esses dados?

Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2010 às 11:46)

Basta aceder ao site do SNIRH, em "Pesquisar estações" escrever _Algoz_, clicar no código da estação _31H/02C _, depois em "Parâmetros com Dados " seleccionar a opção _Precipitação mensal_ e por fim clicar em _Ver/Guardar Dados_.

De imediato lhe abre uma nova janela com os dados todos tabelados.


----------



## Horus (22 Set 2010 às 11:02)

Olha muito obrigado, a ajuda foi preciosa, isto quem não sabe é como quem não vê...


----------

